# 96 A6 2.8 wont start!



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

ran VAGCom
got some codes
17967 - Throttle Body (J338) 
P1559 - 35-10 - Fault in basic settings - Intermittent

and another one:
lower limit not reached or something

turns over but battery was very low so have reset codes, done TB ADR and charged overnight

hoping it is a filthy TB as it has been dropping to very low revs at idle and coming to a stop and a bit hesitant

since full charge it turns over well, can smell fuel, havent pulled the coils but it was working perfectly before.

ran a full scan and no codes of any significance (couple of central locking codes)

any ideas before I torch it!?


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

35 views and no ideas

please someone must have some thoughts


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

lol i'll give you some gerneral advice. 
this forum is hard to get people to talk sometimes.
well in general if you get a throttle body code the first and cheapest thing you can try is remove the throttle body and clean it.
it will most likely be very dirty since the everyday person isnt going to take off their throttle body every 50k miles and clean it. you can look up a throttle body cleaning guide on google. 
but basically all you have to do is get some carburetor cleaner, q-tips, paper, and paper towels. spray the carb cleaner in there and wipe everything off that you can with the towels. then clean the rest out with the q-tips and slide the paper in between the flap and the wall. use the paper to get in the edge of the flap closest to the pin it pivots on. 
its pretty simple. 
but besides that i would say check the wiring to the TB make sure it isnt exposed to broken. 
trace the wires back to the ECU and make sure everything is okay. if all the wires are okay then i would say go buy a used TB off the classified section on here. plenty of part out ads to grab a throttle body from. 

you know what while i have been answering this i have been thinking about a 1.8t TB this 2.8L TB is going to be a pain in the ass to remove if i remember correctly. but you can do it without removing the intake manifold i believe. and the cleaning procedure will be the same. 

good luck. any questions PM me i will do the best i can to answer them.


----------

